# Politicians



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Policiticians are alledgedly the people who represent our country, & make important decisions.

However, they have attitudes towards each other which is worse than that of boxers. At least boxers give their opponents some credit. Why do politicians spend all their time trying to slag off opposition parties, in a very childish 'tit-for-tat' manner, when they would be better off actually working together to improve things :-/

Maybe they should change things in the house of commons, so that they play kiss-chase <ewwww> or something similar. It might be more productive than the continual slanging matches they have...

It seems like: 
'When I grow up I dont want to grow up. I also want to be able to lie. I will therefore become a politician. If I dont mind growing up I will become a lawyer.'


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

There's been a series of letters in The Times recently, making suggestions for the collective noun for politicians.

Entries have included ' a spin of...', ' a lie of...', 'a smugness of...'.

Any thoughts?!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The desire to become a politician should automatically mean that that person shouldn't be allowed to become a politician. Twats. [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL StuarTT!

Wasn't that also the line on the police in 'Clockwork Orange'?


----------

